# Homemade pear sauce to runny. HELP



## KentJ (Nov 11, 2009)

I made pear sauce last fall and froze the extra......when I thaw it out it is soup. Any ideas to thicken it up.

Thanks


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Easy. Put it in a pan and simmer it on low until some of the liquid evaporates off.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Or put it in a strainer lined with a coffee filter and drain off liquid until it's as thick as you want. Save the liquid to sweeten tea.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Use instant Clear Jel. Just stir in a little and in a few minutes it will be thick.


----------

